# POLL TIME - Please Take the poll!



## Jim (Sep 24, 2009)

Should We Change the Jet Outboards forum to Jet Boats and make it a regular forum?

If you have any other suggestions feel free..............


----------



## ben2go (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes and have jet OBs as a sub forum.


----------



## Rat (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with Ben2go, a jet boat with a jet motor sub forum would be cool. Pretty soon we'll be adding a jet boat fishing club forum!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 24, 2009)

Concur with the posts above.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, make it it's own topic, but NO sub-forums - keep the jet boats & jet motors all-inclusive as one topic - they are so similar and closely related - and not overly popular (as far as numbers of posts). 

The sub-forums are just a pain to go into - why have a "sub-forum" ?? If it is a worthy topic, give it it's own topic. As I stated previously, having a new post indicated in a topic, only to find out it is a "sub-topic" is a waste of time trying to open them all, read or delete them, then go back (through the sub-topic) to the main forum. 

I see you separated the "V & jon boat conversions" from the "Boat mods" topic - good change  They were both very large topics and deserved their own main topic title. I'd still like to see the "Trailers" given it's own title and removed as a sub-topic from "Boat Talk". 

Sub topics are unnessary ----- just my humble opinion.... Give every meaningful (popular) topic it's own title, eliminate the sub-topics altogether.............

Ok, I'm done :wink:


----------



## cyberflexx (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, it got my vote


----------



## huntinfool (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes but NO MORE SUB FORUMS!!!!

The site is so clean now and so much easier to navigate with out the sub forums. The general forum topics chosen are fine. Anything that we need to discuss can be covered with the forums that already exist. 

A nice clean site is a blessing for me. And thats just my OPINION!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 25, 2009)

sub forums confuse the stupid!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 25, 2009)

I would like my own forum with 2 subs please (no onions :mrgreen: )


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes Jim,That sounds great since we are Jet owners.


----------



## optaylor823 (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree no Subforums and put the outboards and boats as one forum.


----------

